# belladonna



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Has anyone tried belladonna? Any long term side effects? I have been on it for about three months and it seems to be working great to control the spasms...Thanks!


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

On it right now, seems to be working better than the levsin. I've been on them all, sometimes I guess it helps to change meds. I haven't noticed anything bad with the belladonna been on it a couple weeks on and off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

I use Donatel (belladonna is in its chemical name) only when I feel an attack coming on, and I use just a half-tab with a meal when I'm dining out to ward off discomfort that hits about 2 a.m. Even when picking low-fat stuff on a menu, other irritants can cause a flare-up, so as a precaution I find it works well at a half-dose. I'm a G type, with cramping and bloating as the problem, not excessive amt. I figured out my prob after a meal at KFC landed me in the hospital. I don't use it frequently enough to say if I've had side-effects. Now, back to the natural options reading! Ginger root, ginseng tea, peppermint tea and Altoids are on my to-try list.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks for your imput! I was just a bit concerned about the phenobarbital in it, since it is a sedative...It seems to help unless I get under a great deal of stress, then nothing works! Had a bad weekend (work worries) but better this week. I also have diverticulitis (had a colon resection last year and a total of five related surgeries) so anytime I get "blocked up" I worry that I will get another diverticular infection.Anyone that says IBS doesn't lead to any "other" diseases/conditions is just plain wrong!Anyway - thanks for sharing...


----------

